# an eccentric bowl



## duncsuss (May 15, 2013)

A few weeks back I posted a work-in-progress on the auction thread, it started as a bowl blank that was much thinner one side than the other. I didn't want to waste the thick part by turning it into a platter, and so an off-center wide-rimmed bowl was the result.

It had a tendency to tip over though, due to the weight imbalance. A member of the turning club I go to suggested "make a leg for it!" ... and I thought if one leg is good, two legs would be better ...

The bowl is maple, the chopsticks (or are they knitting needles?) are wenge.

[attachment=24935]

[attachment=24936]

[attachment=24937]


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2013)

That's so different it's impossible not to like! I love it.


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's so different it's impossible not to like! I love it.



thanks Kevin!


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2013)

Great idea and nicely executed! That's just cool!


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Great idea and nicely executed! That's just cool!





SENC said:


> Well done!



Thanks


----------



## Rkent (May 15, 2013)

Nice work on the bowl.


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2013)

Rkent said:


> Nice work on the bowl.



Thanks


----------



## Mike Mills (May 16, 2013)

I like it a lot. 

Even though you do think it's bizarre, unusual, curious, kooky, and peculiar.


----------



## duncsuss (May 16, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Even though you do think it's bizarre, unusual, curious, kooky, and peculiar.



Compared to what?




(Thanks!)


----------



## ssgmeader (May 16, 2013)

I don't think it's Bizare at all, looks rather practical. I bet some knitter would love that, the bowl would hold the ball of yarn to keep it from rolling away.


----------



## duncsuss (May 17, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I don't think it's Bizare at all, looks rather practical. I bet some knitter would love that, the bowl would hold the ball of yarn to keep it from rolling away.



Thanks -- I think it might work well to hold knitting yarn.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 17, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Compared to what?
> 
> 
> (Thanks!)




Just meant as little jab…. As I said I like it. 
The title made me think of other synonyms for eccentric rather than off center turning. 
Maybe I was thinking of an eccentric as it may apply to me.


----------



## duncsuss (May 17, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to what?
> ...



Oh, it applies to me too  (and that's the reason I chose that title!) I just made a quick visit to thesaurus.com and looked up 'eccentric', it lists the following antonyms:

[attachment=24995]

Seriously -- based on this list, I take it as a compliment to be called eccentric!


----------



## Vern Tator (May 19, 2013)

Great idea, well executed.


----------



## duncsuss (May 19, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Great idea, well executed.



thank you


----------

